# World Championships



## JDenz (Nov 17, 2002)

New York, NY (November 13, 2002) * NYC2012, along with USA Wrestling and the Metropolitan Wrestling Association (MWA), is proud to announce that New York City will host the prestigious 2003 World Championships of Freestyle Wrestling at Madison Square Garden from September 12-14, 2003. 

More than 500 competitors from over 60 countries will take the mat at the Garden for three days of exciting wrestling action. The Championships will feature both men's and women's freestyle wrestling matches and will mark the first time women will be competing in the World Championships in the United States. 

This is the first world championship event announced by NYC2012 since New York was selected by the United States Olympic Committee this past November 2nd as the U.S. Bid City for the 2012 Olympic Games. 

'We are honored to have the world's best freestyle wrestlers coming to New York for these championships,' said Wendy Hilliard, Managing Director of Sports, NYC2012. 'With New York's large ethnic diversity, we are confident that the World Championships of Freestyle Wrestling will stir national passions and demonstrate why New York is such an extraordinary home for great international sports competitions.' 

Wrestling Olympic gold medallist Jeff Blatnick was on hand at today's announcement to express his support for the upcoming Championships, as well as for New York's Olympic bid. Blatnick was an Olympian in 1980 and again in 1984 
, where he won a gold medal. Blatnick survived Hodgkin's disease only two years before the 1984 Olympic Games. 

'USA Wrestling is excited to partner with NYC2012 and the Metropolitan Wrestling Association to host what we believe will be the greatest wrestling competition ever staged on U.S. soil,' said Rich Bender, USA Wrestling Executive Director. 'New York City and Madison Square Garden will be a great showcase for international wrestling. We are pleased to bring the world's greatest freestyle wrestlers to the media capital of the world.' 

USA Wrestling was represented at the press conference by its President, Stan Dziedzic. 

The event marks the first time since 1995 that the U.S. has hosted the World Championships of Freestyle Wrestling. USA Wrestling postponed the 2001 World Championships, originally scheduled for Madison Square Garden in New York City from September 26 * 29, 2001, after the events of 9/11. =20 

'On behalf of the MWA, we are proud to be able to assist NYC2012 and USA Wrestling in putting on a first-class world competition here in New York,' said 
Setrak Agonian, President of the MWA. 

The United States has hosted four previous World Wrestling Championships, most recently the World Freestyle Wrestling Championships in 1995 at the Omni rena in Atlanta -- the year before the 1996 Olympic Games in the same city. The 1979 World Championships - in Freestyle and Greco-Roman - were held in San Diego, Calif. Previous World Wrestling Championships were held in Toledo, Ohio, in 1962 and 1966. 

NYC2012 is the committee leading New York's bid to become the Host City for 
the 2012 Olympic Games.=20 

MWA is an allied member of USA Wrestling and leader in the development of amateur wrestling programs throughout the New York Metropolitan area. 

Tickets for this event go on sale on Wednesday, November 13th at noon. 
Ticket Information 
* Denotes medal round 

Session Dates and Times 
Session 1 Friday, September 12 - 9am 
Session 2 Friday, September 12 - 5pm 
Session 3 Saturday, September 13 - 9am 
Session 4 Saturday, September 13 - 5pm 
Session 5 Sunday, September 14 - 10am* 
Session 6 Sunday, September 14 - 4pm* 

Ticket Prices 
All-Session Passes (all six sessions) no TicketMaster surcharge 
Call: 1-877-NYC-2003 
Lower Level Reserved (Loge) - $185 
Club Level Reserved (100's and 200's) - $120 
General Admission - $80 

Single Session Passes 
Call: Ticketmaster at 212-307-7171 
Lower Level Reserved (Loge) - $40* 
Club Level Reserved (100's and 200's) - $30* 
General Admission (Sunday only) - $25* 
General Admission (Friday and Saturday) - $10* 
*plus ticketmaster surcharge 

VIP Gold Pass (all six sessions) $495 
Call: 1-877-NYC-2003 
* Includes VIP seating 
* VIP hospitality with food and beverage Saturday and Sunday evening 
* VIP gift pack 
* Commemorative Program 
* Daily pairings and brackets delivered to seats 
* Ticket to Sunday evening event party


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

I wrestled in high school and I'm always glad to see it getting some attention. It's so poorly publicized!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

Well it is never going to get alot of attention I don't think.  No matter how much they promote it only the people that care about wrestling or Judo or maybe some of the MMA or Bjj guys are going to watch.  I had hoped to be able to go this year but the broken leg is going to cost me to much to have a vaction.


----------

